# CubeDB Relaunch - Faster, Stronger, Better!



## Gil.zussman (Aug 31, 2021)

I have the tenency to take projects i've written - erase them and start them all over from scratch.

Insanity? well, think of it as solving a Rubik's cube over and over again, trying to be more efficient and learn from the process.

Sure, i can take the existing cubedb.net and improve it. But what if I were to start it all over from scratch? Learn from my experience, mistakes, suggestions? try to take it to a different direction or maybe do something better?

I think it took exactly a month since the time i'm writing this to bring you a new version of Cube DB.

Better? You'd be the judge of that.



*Autocompletion of algorithms:*

Since most solves are algorithmic, writing all of these down can get pretty repetative and mundane. But now, once you've start typing or pressed the Tab key, the website will offer you several options to complete the algorithms you're typing, according to the solve stage you are in.

It's not just selecting an algorithm, the list will be automatically filtered as you type!

Autocomplete supports:


F2L algorithms
OLL and COLL
PLL, including AUF
CMLL
The algorithms were taken by popularity as posted on SpeedCubeDB. So most of the popular algs are there, but for the most part, the amount of keystrokes needed to complete a reconstruction has decreased significatnly among the testers.

Another nice thing about it, is popping the Tab key will list possible ways to solve the possible pairs thus allowing you to learn new algorithms.



*Learning new algorithms*

what if you don't want to autocomplete but to learn how to solve this specific peskey case?

what if you could just right click and mark the pair to get a list of algs to solve it? and not just for the front right slot, but also to the 3 others?

well, you can now. It covers the basic 41 cases along with a few advanced ones. more cases to be added soon.



*Comparing algorithms, Suggesting or Critiquing solves*

A major use of this tool, is to try out alternative solutions for each stage or to suggest others for doing so. I've seen many people suggesting better Cross or F2L alg that will be more efficient, have lower movecount or affect the next stage better.

you can now type "or" in the next line, to completely ignore the last one and offer an alternative that will show up next to the current solution and will allow you to examine the difference between the two. Try it out for yourselves!

Until now, typing an alternative would have affected the rest of the scramble. but no more. Now the alternatives have no effect on the rest of the solve! check this one out



*Reconstructing from Bluetooth? practicing FMC? inventing new algs?*

You're going to like it.

need an inverse? mark the part you're interested and press the invert button.

You have a recon from a bluetooth cube with no gyroscope? just mark the parts where you rotated to the end and it will auto translate it for you check this example



*Square 1:*

Now we all know what's the real main event. So why not offer a decent solution for it?

Autocompletion, including adjustment of both layers


CubeShape - all 180 cases for both odd and even cases. Yes, full support of CSP.
Corner Orientation
Edge Orientation
Corner Permutation
Edge Permutation - all 50 edge permutations + 50 parity edge permutations
and full Karnotation support!!!

(-5,0) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (-4,-1) / (-3,0) / (1,-5) / (2,0) / (6,-3) / (0,-3) / (3,-3)

z2 D/U'/ // CS

1-3/52/ // OBL

U'/w'/W'/U' // PBL

[view at CubeDB.net]

Other Features:


Kareoke style subtitles to show which move is done atm.
Random scramble generation for the supported scrambles!
Enough with the bookmarks. PB? Good solve? log in and save it 
Remember that annoying single quote ’ that was not converted to ' ? just try to paste it now and it will auto replace it 
Visuals? the puzzle has dark internals and it's magnetized - all you need from a cube


----------



## kubesolver (Aug 31, 2021)

That's really cool.

I have one suggestion for the "*Reconstructing from Bluetooth?" *
Instead of selecting the text and rotating I find it nice to change an "edit mode to apply rotation to all moves after the edited part".
It looks like this in action and I find it a bit easier than in video presented by you.



https://i.gyazo.com/099e32951248594256b181ab337d1fd3.mp4


----------



## abunickabhi (Sep 1, 2021)

Gil.zussman said:


> I have the tenency to take projects i've written - erase them and start them all over from scratch.
> 
> Insanity? well, think of it as solving a Rubik's cube over and over again, trying to be more efficient and learn from the process.
> 
> ...


Loving the features of autocompletion and comparing algs feature. It will make reconstruction process more enjoyable for sure.


----------



## Megaminx lover (Sep 1, 2021)

Gil.zussman said:


> I have the tenency to take projects i've written - erase them and start them all over from scratch.
> 
> Insanity? well, think of it as solving a Rubik's cube over and over again, trying to be more efficient and learn from the process.
> 
> ...


This will make it as attractive, if not more attractive than ACN. Good job Gill!


----------



## Gil.zussman (Sep 1, 2021)

kubesolver said:


> That's really cool.
> 
> I have one suggestion for the "*Reconstructing from Bluetooth?" *
> Instead of selecting the text and rotating I find it nice to change an "edit mode to apply rotation to all moves after the edited part".
> ...


I like the idea, but having both options on screen might be too much.
let me think about if/how to implement it

thanks for the kid words


----------

